# VapeCon 2017 - lets taste some great juices!



## Silver (3/8/17)

We are all in for a major treat on 26 August 2017

When we enter the arena at Heartfelt - we will see a collection of the country's finest vaping vendors. From what I have seen thus far, they are going to great lengths to get their stands looking awesome, unique and oozing with passion. 

*But we vapers wanna taste your juices!!!*

*So to all exhibiting vendors - please tell us what type of juice tasting facilities will be available at your stand. *

We want to know how you intend doing it? 

Will you have testing equipment available and we must just use our own drip tip?

Will you have open bottles that we must drip in our own drippers? 
Will you have lots of juices available for tasting or just a few?
Will you allow tasting of international juices too?
Please tell us - we want to know

(Inspired by a similar thread from last year that was created by @Kaizer. Thank you Kaizer )

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (3/8/17)

Here are photos I found of some of the tasting setups from last year

*Moose Juice (@Moose Juice)*




*
Vapour Mountain (@Oupa)*





*The Vapery (@Dirk)*





*VapeCon/ECIGSSA testers for the DIY Comp and Vendor Juice Shootout*  (@shaunnadan)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frostbite (3/8/17)

A little birdy told me that we will have plenty local and international juices for tasting on the day. We will have our octopod and a range of tanks to sample from... pop your driptip on and have happy vape  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (3/8/17)

The Vape Guy will have all our juices up for tasting in dedicated devices. We will have drip tips available for those who don't have their own as well as having our whole range (and maybe a few secret formulas) available for dripping. All our testers will be loaded up with 0mg juice and we'll have more devices with us loaded with the good stuff

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver (3/8/17)

BumbleBee said:


> The Vape Guy will have all our juices up for tasting in dedicated devices. We will have drip tips available for those who don't have their own as well as having our whole range (and maybe a few secret formulas) available for dripping. All our testers will be loaded up with 0mg juice and we'll have more devices with us loaded with the good stuff



And that space shuttle rocket launcher thing!!!!
Please dont forget that @BumbleBee

And please can you have a secret device loaded with 18mg, so I can come take a toot when I need it! I most likely won't find that anywhere else 

EDIT - @BumbleBee - will you have that peanut butter syrup and cheesecake conglomeration that @RichJB referred to there?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (3/8/17)

Frostbite said:


> A little birdy told me that we will have plenty local and international juices for tasting on the day. We will have our octopod and a range of tanks to sample from... pop your driptip on and have happy vape
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh that is great @Frostbite - very glad to hear you will have some international juices to test


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (3/8/17)

Hi Yo Silver, 

As much as we would love to be able to set up a few Octopods we anticipate being just as busy as last year, which means a crowd of at least 50 avid vapers at our stand all day, so having testers is just not feasible. BUT, we are bringing along some new international juice that we will be selling at VapeCon before our shops get it and we are only bringing the very latest and hottest international flavours. We may consider using the M4YTHO tester for our in-house brands which are going to be on a great special. But where they will be placed is going to be a challenge,

And we will have Naked 100 Brain Freeze for @Rob Fisher and all those who have been asking us to bring it to VapeCon! Just a teaser is that we are bringing in no less than ten new international flavours (new to Vaperite) for launch at VapeCon.

And our hardware specials this year will be even better than last year.

Regards
The Vaperite Team

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (3/8/17)

Silver said:


> And that space shuttle rocket launcher thing!!!!
> Please dont forget that @BumbleBee
> 
> And please can you have a secret device loaded with 18mg, so I can come take a toot when I need it! I most likely won't find that anywhere else
> ...


Oh hell yes, that monster will definitely be there, and it will be loaded up with 20mls of awesome 

I'll make sure there is something with a kick just for you, maybe be even with way too much menthol, but I won't be bringing a couch

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shuayb Galant (3/8/17)

At the Retro stand 

Both the whoop and Retro e liquid brands will have a testing device for each flavor as well as the tester bottles for those dripping! We will also provide drip tips for you to keep ! 

Stand S20
Retro team

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Cruzz_33 (3/8/17)

Drip Society is super stoked to be a part of Vapecon 2017 and has set out to provide the attendees with some of the best International E-liquids from the USA with one or two from the U.K.

We will have Minikin v2/ Goon 1.5 combos available for those who would like to test juices. These will be cleaned using alcohol free wipes prior to every use. We will have a select few juices available for testing in our devices and for dripping in your own. This being due to the fact that we will have *100+ *International E-liquids avaible on the day. Yet don't let the fact that you can't taste the juices fool you as we have something awesome planned to make sure you will love the juices you purchase without even tasting them.

So be sure to drop by the Drip Society stand(S53) at Vapecon if your looking to stock up on E-liquids for the rest of the year and you never know you might be the winner of one of our insane promotions we will have on the day!!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Silver (3/8/17)

Thanks for the updates @ShuRVC and @Cruzz_33 !
Rock and roll

The more people that taste your juices the better for all 

My advice to VapeCon attendees is to try as many juices as you can
This is a fantastic opportunity to taste so many wonderful juices under one roof
Just have a bottle of water on hand and take a sip every now and then

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (7/8/17)

Bumping this thread for the benefit of VapeCon 2017 attendees

Come on vendors, I know you are busy - but please take a moment to let the people know here...


----------



## Paulie (7/8/17)

Hey all,

We will have all our flavours (28 flavours Paulies, Orion, All coild Out and Affiliation) available for tasting running on Ijust 2s.

We will also have our latest 3 flavours including the best blind tasting juice (Grapelicious) from last years vapecon 2016 available for tasting.
We will also have Coffee Cake and Belt special reserve for tasting. 

So come pull past and have chat and taste!
Looking forward to seeing u all there

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (7/8/17)

Paulie said:


> Hey all,
> 
> We will have all our flavours (28 flavours Paulies, Orion, All coild Out and Affiliation) available for tasting running on Ijust 2s.
> 
> ...



Am definitely pulling in @Paulie !
Coffee Cake special reserve
And lots of guava!!! hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (14/8/17)

Bumping this for the benefit of VapeCon attendees

*Exhibiting vendors*, please let us know what *juice testing and tasting* you are planning to have for us on the day...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (14/8/17)

Wiener Vape Co will have the entire line up available for tasting on devices. If you prefer then bring your dripper and taste it on your own gear! 

Make a turn at our stand and hang out while you sample! We are looking forward to meeting all the vapers at VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------

